# Problème de partition Boot Camp



## Supertoto95 (19 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

Je tenais a vous expliquez mon problème qui me chagrine un peu.
J'ai acheter mon macbook pro rétina (a stockage flash) il y a un peu plus de 1 mois et demi, et je souhaitais installer windows 7 sur celui ci via Boot Camp. Tous se passe bien, je télécharge le fichier ISO de windows, je le met sur une clé USB, mais dès lors que je veux partitionner mon disque dur, le partitionnement se lance, la barre fait un petit cm et d'un coup erreur : "Votre disque n'a pas pu être partitionné : une erreur s'est produite lors du partitionnement du disque". 

Intrigué, j'ai cherché sur de nombreux forums une solution, mais jusqu'ici, aucune ne m'a sorti de mon problème.

Pour vérifier l'état de mon disque dur grâce a l'application "Utilitaire de disque" et j'ai effectué une vérification de mon disque dur. Une ou deux erreurs s'affichent en rouge me disant qu'il y a un problème de volume et que mon disque doit être réparé. J'appuie donc sur le bouton réparer, une barre se remplie en deux secondes et plus rien.

Que dois - je faire ?? Windows me serait grandement utile pour des applications non disponible sur mac (par exemple un jeu, ou autre..) 
Merci de vos réponses.

Supertoto95


----------



## edd72 (19 Janvier 2014)

Tu lances bien l'Utilitaire de Disque depuis la partition Recovery HD? (en maintenant ALT au démarrage)

Une fois ton DD réparé, une cause fréquente à ce message ("Votre disque n'a pas pu être partitionné") est la fragmentation du DD. Quel est le taux d'occupation de ton DD?


----------



## Supertoto95 (19 Janvier 2014)

Non, je l'a lançais directement sur le mac en lui même.
Mais, pour le taux d'occupation du DD, ou puis je le trouver ??


----------



## edd72 (19 Janvier 2014)

C'est la partition OSX que tu dois réparer. il faut que tu sélectionnes la partition "Macintosh HD" et que tu cliques sur "réparer le disque" (qui est grisée si tu lances l'Utilitaire de Disque sous OSX, il faut le lancer depuis la partition Recovery HD).

OSX (Bootcamp) refusera de repartitionner une partition qui présente des erreurs (sans quoi ça pourrait être catastrophique).

Le taux d'occupation de ta partition tu peux le voir (par exemple) avec u CMD+i en la choisissant dans le Finder.


----------



## Supertoto95 (19 Janvier 2014)

Et si je fais ce que tu me dis, y'a t'il un risque de perdre mes données ?? Et est ce que la partition Boot Camp marchera ou j'aurai toujours le message d'erreur ??


----------



## Mac2A (19 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour

question simple: combien de Go as-tu donné à ta partition W7?

il faut au moins 30 Go il me semble. As-tu bien téléchargé l'ISO de W7 64 bits ?

cordialement


----------



## Supertoto95 (19 Janvier 2014)

J'ai donné 65 Go a ma partition Windows, oui il s'agit bien de l'iso de W7 64 bits.


----------



## Mac2A (19 Janvier 2014)

Supertoto95 a dit:


> J'ai donné 65 Go a ma partition Windows, oui il s'agit bien de l'iso de W7 64 bits.


Donc de ce côté là c'est bon. Comme edd72 le dit tu dois réparer le disque.

Il me semblait que c'était CMD R au démarrage pour lancez Utilitaire de disque pour vérifier ou réparer votre disque dur.

Tu ne risques rien si tu fais juste une réparation.


----------



## Supertoto95 (19 Janvier 2014)

Et de plus, y'a t'il besoin du moindre CD d'installation pour réparer la partition ??


----------



## Mac2A (19 Janvier 2014)

Tu peux avoir accès à utilitaire de disque en faisant CMD R au démarrage
tu sélectionnes "utilitaire de Disque" puis Macintosh HD et réparer

Pas besoin de CD d'installation tu peux avoir accès  à tout ce dont tu as besoin avec cmd R même remettre OSX:
Apple - Restauration OS X restaure votre Mac en quelques clics.


----------



## Supertoto95 (19 Janvier 2014)

Merci de vos réponses, je vous parle actuellement de Windows. Un grand merci


----------



## tristanWX (20 Décembre 2014)

bonjour
voila je possède un macbook pro retina 128go et je voudrai bootcamp windows 7 mais j'ai un problème lors du choix de  espaces partition de windows 
je choisi 35go (espaces dédier au jeu styles total wars....)
mais il me dit qu'un problème  






j'ai réinstalle os mais toujours le même problème 
si quelqu'un a une solution 
pour instant utilise un VM mais c'est pas le top
merci d'avances


----------

